
Want to taste success? Exploit capabilities - ideas101
http://www.rediff.com/money/2007/sep/19bspec.htm
======
ideas101
The Tesco and Wal-Mart can do it on the ground then its also possible to do
the same online - internet superstore are yet to come - can you imagine NOT
going physically to Wal-Mart or Costco and buying everything and anything
online with a click of a button.

